# 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee



## grafvonburg (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
haben vor uns ein Boot zu mieten, da wir beide keinen Führerschein haben wollte ich fragen ob 5 PS auf der Ostsee ausreichend sind? Mache mir da so meine Gedanken |rolleyes

Mfg grafvonburg


----------



## vdausf (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

darfst seit dieser Woche auch 15PS fahren!!!


----------



## X36X (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

ne das wird nicht reichen(strömungen etwas schlechteres wetter) und selbst bei glatter see wirste damit ja fast schon vom Kajak überholt|supergri.Es sei den du fährst so 100 meter raus dann könnteste es bei guten bedingungen versuchen.


----------



## grafvonburg (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*



vdausf schrieb:


> darfst seit dieser Woche auch 15PS fahren!!!



Das hört sich doch mal gut an #6

Zum glück ist mein Vater schon über 16


----------



## mathei (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*



X36X schrieb:


> ne das wird nicht reichen(strömungen etwas schlechteres wetter) und selbst bei glatter see wirste damit ja fast schon vom Kajak überholt|supergri.Es sei den du fährst so 100 meter raus dann könnteste es bei guten bedingungen versuchen.


 
|abgelehn
das funtzt mit 5 ps bis stärke 3, mit mehr ps ist natürlich besser.


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Nun sollten die Bootsverleiher aber auch reagieren und ihre Boote mit 15PS ausrüsten.


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Das wird noch dauern...


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*



Findling schrieb:


> Das wird noch dauern...


...und den Preis verdoppeln!
Petri


----------



## offense80 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Bei ruhiger See und wenig Strömung sind 5 PS kein Problem, hatte ich auch jahrelang in der Howachter Bucht gefahren. Werde aber bitte nicht leichtsinning und sag "ach dat geht schon, die paar Wellen"....

Selbst unter Land können "die paar Wellen" schon verdammt viel Ärger machen, und wenn dann auch noch der Motor zickt ( und gerade dann hat er auf sowas richtig Bock - schon selbst erlebt ) 

Hört euch genau den Wetterbericht an wie es werden soll. Dann dürfte es kein Problem sein, gemütlich rauszufahren und zu angeln.

Petri Heil

Michael


----------



## grafvonburg (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Ok, danke für die vielen Tipps.

Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih in oder um Grömitz?

Mfg grafvonburg


----------



## Hechtpeter (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

http://www.kallesangelshop.de/bootsverleih/


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

hieß es nicht 15 PS frei bei Nichtgewerblicher Nutzung ?

Ich glaube die Boote von Mietbootverleih sind doch alle gewerblich oder verwechsel ich da was|kopfkrat, demnach käme ein 15  nicht an ein Mietboot...


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> hieß es nicht 15 PS frei bei Nichtgewerblicher Nutzung ?
> 
> Ich glaube die Boote von Mietbootverleih sind doch alle gewerblich oder verwechsel ich da was|kopfkrat, demnach käme ein 15  nicht an ein Mietboot...



die nutzung ist privat, nicht das vermieten ist ausschlaggebend, sondern was der mieter damit macht.und der nutzt das boot nicht gewerblich.
gewerbliche nutzungen sind guidingtouren als beispiel aufs angeln bezogen.

antonio


----------



## Puppinger (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Hi, wenn Du nur schleppen willst und pilken bis 20m Tiefe reicht das aus. Windstaerke maximal 4....


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass 5PS bei gutem Wetter und Küstennaher fahrt ausreichen. Hab in Norwegen selbst schon mal mit so einer Krücke fahren müssen und bin damit auch zurecht gekommen. Allerdings sollte man damit auch keinen Badekübel antreiben sondern ein einigermaßen dafür geeignetes Boot. Mit 15 PS ist das schon deutlich entspannter da bekommt man sogar ein etwas breiteres Boot noch ins Gleiten und ist flott unterwegs.


----------



## LOCHI (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*



Puppinger schrieb:


> Hi, wenn Du nur schleppen willst und pilken bis 20m Tiefe reicht das aus. Windstaerke maximal 4....



Also ich hab ja wenig Ahnung da ich ausm Gebirge komm aber was hat die Tiefe mit der Motorleistung zu tun? Windstärke 4 is klar aber bis 20m tiefe |kopfkrat...


----------



## offense80 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Vielleicht meint er damit die Entfernung die man zurücklegen muß, um auf 20 Meter Tiefe zu kommen. So habe ich das verstanden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Vermute ich auch so, kenne aber so manche flache Ecke da ist es bis 20 Meter ganz schön weit und somit ist die Angabe auch nur für einige Bereiche nutzbar.

Viel entscheidender ist für mich die Windrichtung als die Stärke aber das ist auch immer eine Frage der Ecke wo man sich herum treibt.


----------



## LOCHI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Genau das dachte ich mir auch, hatte schon verstanden wie es gemeint ist aber auch mein geringes wissen von der Ostsee (immer nur in den Schwedischen Schären unterwegs) sagt mir das es sehr viele ecken gibt wo man sehr weit raus muß um diese 20m zu erreichen. Deswegen eine sehr wage Angabe!
mfg


----------



## tofte (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...und den Preis verdoppeln!
> Petri




no verdreifachen,weil dreifache leistung--dreifacher preis.


----------



## peiner freak (27. November 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

so ist das 15ps jamaha 4500€ einer iwie muss das ja wieder reinkommen aber soweit ich weiß bleiben in neustadt erstmal die 5ps knettertütten bestehn#c


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. November 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Naja 4500 € für nen 15 zehner halt ich ja ein bissel übertrieben, die gibts auch günstiger..http://marine.suzuki.de/outboards/detail.php_ref=DF15S&y=07.html


----------



## schleppangler (27. November 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Moin,moin,

Erstmal zum Treateröffner 5PS reichen bei gutem Wetter und entsprechender Windrichtung immer aus!Wenn man in Küstennähe bleibt!!!!!!:m

An fast alle anderen, erst betteln das bis 15PS freigegeben wird und sich dann schon im vorwege beschweren das wenn stärkere Motore montiert werden das die Vermieter die Preise erhöhen.#d#d#d

Immer alles haben wollen ,dann aber nichts dafür mehr bezahlen wollen , mal typisch deutsch,man,man,man...!#d|uhoh:#d

Mfg Kay


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. November 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Weiterhin sind die Vermieter an zuverlässigen, langlebigen und preiswert zu wartenden Motoren interessiert. Deshalb hängen da derzeit auch Yamaha's statt Suzuki dran. Was hat der Vermieter von dem günstigen Anschaffungspreis, wenn ihm sein Schnäppchen anschließend unter den Händen verrottet und es zu Mietausfällen kommt, weil am Suzi mal wieder irgendetwas nicht läuft. Wenn AB, dann nur Yamaha oder Honda. Alles andere ist am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. November 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*



Findling schrieb:


> Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Weiterhin sind die Vermieter an zuverlässigen, langlebigen und preiswert zu wartenden Motoren interessiert. Deshalb hängen da derzeit auch Yamaha's statt Suzuki dran. Was hat der Vermieter von dem günstigen Anschaffungspreis, wenn ihm sein Schnäppchen anschließend unter den Händen verrottet und es zu Mietausfällen kommt, weil am Suzi mal wieder irgendetwas nicht läuft. Wenn AB, dann nur Yamaha oder Honda. Alles andere ist am falschen Ende gespart.


 
Yamaha und Honda haben ganz einfach unverschähmt hohe Ersatzteilkosten, bei Yamaha sind sogar Baujahrbedingt innerhalb einer Modellserie verschiedene Teile verbaut. |krach:

Noch dazu ist es relativ egal ob Mercury, Tohatsu, Yamaha, Honda, Suzuki, Evinrude oder Johnson, das sind alles namenhafte Hersteller die alle gute Motoren herstellen, mal von 2-Takt und 4-Takt abgesehen unterscheiden sich die kleinen Motoren (bis 100Ps) nicht nennenswert voneinander....


----------



## N00blikE05 (27. November 2012)

*AW: 5 PS Motor auf der Ostsee*

Also unbedingt nur die Marken zu kaufen finde ich, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld (Honda und Yamaha). Wir haben auch nen 5 Ps Motor von Honda und ich finde, dass man nur für den Namen zahlt. Jetzt haben wir einen 15 Ps Mercury für 2460 Tacken geholt. Novemberangebot... 

Die Preise die ihr angegeben habt, ist echt übertrieben von den Händlern. Es ist aber wirklich hart zu sehen, was es für ein Preisgefälle zwischen Hamburg und Bremen gibt. Achja bei dem Laden in Hamburg (Namen vergessen).... da kann ich nur Fluchen... Zodiac Schlauchboot gekauft und das Zeug zum Flicken sollte zugeschickt werden...Das ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre her und heute haben wir es immer noch nicht bekommen.... denke dass wir es auch nciht mehr bekommen werden. |krach:


----------

